# ***OFFICIAL*** Rory MacDonald vs. Che Mills Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout (170 pounds)*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mills is good, but Rory will probably get hold of him and brutalize him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Mills is good, but Rory will probably get hold of him and brutalize him.


Agreed. Rory should get a win here.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mills is solid and is pretty good on the feet but he's fighting GSP 2.0 and like GSP, Rory is going to become the perfect fighter and Che won't be able to hang with him, this is probably going to look like Rory vs. Nate except we may see a stoppage due to the Diaz bros being tough as nails.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

If Rory Macdonald wins, hopefully he gets a big step up in competition next. He already showed against Condit that he can handle the step up even though he lost. How about if he wins, he gets a fight against the winner of Koscheck vs. Hendricks? I'm assuming the winner of Ellenberger vs. Kampmann will get a shot at the title, but he could also fight the loser of that one.

Look at me here already writing Mills off. I wouldn't be upset if I were proven wrong.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It'll be great to see Rory Mac return - it's been a while...

If his downtime hasn't changed his skill/talent then he should take this eight times out of ten


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be honest and admit i'm completely writing Mills off. 

Why is this fight even happening? Rory ragdolled Nate for 3 rounds and KO'd Pyle. Mills beat Chris Cope.

I get it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rygu said:


> I'll be honest and admit i'm completely writing Mills off.
> 
> Why is this fight even happening? Rory ragdolled Nate for 3 rounds and KO'd Pyle. Mills beat Chris Cope.
> 
> I get it.


Pretty much sums it up. I think Rory is just getting a slow build because he is at TriStar and Dana doesn't want any Fitch/Kos like drama.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This could either be a great test for both fighters, or a complete mis-match with Rory whooping on him soundly. I tend to think that this fight will be competitive for a while before Rory stands landing take downs and finding his groove. The longer the fight lasts, the more I like Rory's chances.

But I don't know too much about Che so I won't count him out. He did look impressive so.. it's MMA ya know?!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Rory should take this pretty easily IMO.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I got Rory UD.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I expect Mills to be a stepping stone for Rory. Mills is solid and can beat a lot of the welterweights but I don't think he'll be any match for Macdonald. I think MacDonald gets ahold of him and dominates landing some brutal ground and pound and eventually getting a submission.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Unless Mills is unknowingly a super specimen then MacDonald should win handily. Hopefully Rory then gets a top 10 guy. I bet his name will start with a J.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

This fight is a pretty big step down for MacDonald. I know he and his opponents ran into injury trouble, so he had to take this fight but he has to win big here, really big, or it's a setback. Nothing against Mills, but he shouldn't have anything to offer MacDonald.

I expect Rory to TKO or sub him early.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure how much I like this fight. Rory should be fighting better competition but these are also the fights that derail hype trains. Guy looks great and then takes a fight against lesser competition and gets clipped.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't see anything other than a quick victory for Rory, without injury, and gets another fight at a close event very quickly.

Mills is very, very unlucky to be given Rory so early on.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not sure how much I like this fight. Rory should be fighting better competition but these are also the fights that derail hype trains. Guy looks great and then takes a fight against lesser competition and gets clipped.


This. I feel that its a trap fight for Rory Mac. We all know what happened when Fitch got a trap fight against Hendricks. Rory cant be careless.


----------



## Quasi_dead (Feb 2, 2012)

Bring on the upset, Canada about to be rocked by south-wests finest

WAR CHE!!!

(prays)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I would absolutely love Che to land big and put Rory away early, although i'll admit that's unlikely, Rory has a big grappling advantage so would expect him to put Che on the floor and control him or submit him from there, fingers crossed for Che though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Rory's getting layed out :thumb02:


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Is Che Mills the lowest ever ranked Co-Main event?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rory can't trash talk to save his life. I've heard four year olds more intimidating. Still think he whoops that ass tonight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

'Mon, Rory!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Rory by submission, 2nd round.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

An incredible test for Rory eh Rogan? 

Sure. I bet.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

A UK fighter walking out to Rasta?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't know what the hell this music is but I like it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This should be quick.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I like Che but how is he in a Co-Main of a PPV i do not know! 

And Goldie its not Gloooowwwwster!


----------



## JM1906 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope Che represents well UK... but after seeing the votes don't believe in that...
Edit: [email protected] is mother is Jamaican.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rory by domination.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> A UK fighter walking out to Rasta?


I've heard it's actually fairly big there.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> A UK fighter walking out to Rasta?



alot of jamaican descendants in england hey man, like hundreds of thousands


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the answers, that explains a lot. Plus once I heard where his mother is from it made sense.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Coming out to Biggie/2pac, another reason Rory will destroy him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If Rory can avoid getting clipped he should take it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Future WW Champion...Mr. MacDonald.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Thanks for the answers, that explains a lot. Plus once I heard where his mother is from it made sense.



hehe yeh he said it just as i posted

if mcdonald doesnt get the takedown here it could be interesting


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> Future WW Champion...Mr. MacDonald.


Nope.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, he messed him up quickly. That was some of the most accurate GnP I have ever seen.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No ground game.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This shit is over, and not a sweat was broken.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rory is a brutal mofo


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Rory is a monster.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Nope.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Surely a 10-8 round. All Rory.


----------



## JM1906 (Apr 19, 2012)

My god, the guy is being completely beat up...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think MacDonald is on steroids...honestly.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


>


Yeah because Che Mills is a real barometer for an elite fighter. :confused05:


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

Wasn't even a contest. That was a beat down.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Is GSP sure he wants to train this dude. What a beast.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rory NEEDS a top 5 guy now


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Something is very off about this kid.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, brutal, brutal GnP. Great win for Rory!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man che got smashed


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Can we get some random drug testing going?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah because Che Mills is a real barometer for an elite fighter. :confused05:


No but the interim champ is and Rory was 5 seconds away from a win over him...


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Rory vs Erick Silva, please.


----------



## JM1906 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am going to follow every step of Rory. What a fighter...


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Genuinely felt bad for Che. That was brutal, should have never been in there with him.

Cope then R'Mac?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah because Che Mills is a real barometer for an elite fighter. :confused05:


Your negativity is so ******* cringe worthy is unbelievable.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Now that's Ground and Pound...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Great GnP, great top control, great pace. Great performance.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow this guy is good.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Can we get some random drug testing going?


I want to see Ubereem vs McDonald in 2 years


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> I think MacDonald is on steroids...honestly.





Roflcopter said:


> Something is very off about this kid.





Roflcopter said:


> Can we get some random drug testing going?


We get your point, it's just nobody gives a **** what you think, because most of what you think, sucks and is wrong.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I think MacDonald is on steroids...honestly.


Why? Could you please elaborate?

Thank you.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

limba said:


> Why? Could you please elaborate?
> 
> Thank you.


This.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

GSP - 'Now let's go watch Jon Jones' lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Your negativity is so ******* cringe worthy is unbelievable.


Negativity? A dude beats Che Mills and apparently he's a future champion.


But actually now I agree, he actually could be. Because whatever he's putting into his body seems to be giving him other-worldly strength and explosiveness every single time he fights.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

:laugh: Shout out to the podcast that is sponsored by fleshlight!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Rory Mac vs. Ellenberger please.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Negativity? A dude beats Che Mills and apparently he's a future champion.
> 
> 
> But actually now I agree, he actually could be. Because whatever he's putting into his body seems to be giving him other-worldly strength and explosiveness every single time he fights.


Lol, the jealousy meter is over 9000!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Most one sided fight i've seen in awhile. Dana says Mayhem Bisping was one sided....


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

He may be alluding to his spotty back.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah because Che Mills is a real barometer for an elite fighter. :confused05:


He might not be a top ten guy what he does to these guys that is a barometer for his eliteness. Mike Pyle, Che Mills, Nate Diaz, and Jordon Mein are not cans. 



Roflcopter said:


> Something is very off about this kid.


You aren't used to see someone this dominant, the kid does not have a hole in his game.



Roflcopter said:


> Can we get some random drug testing going?


As a co-maineventer he's getting tested


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

limba said:


> Why? Could you please elaborate?
> 
> Thank you.


Nope. He can't elaborate on anything he says. Total troll. 

Had a laugh at GSP at the end. Pulls Rory towards the cage door and yells 'Let's go watch Jon Jones!'


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Negativity? A dude beats Che Mills and apparently he's a future champion.
> 
> 
> But actually now I agree, he actually could be. Because whatever he's putting into his body seems to be giving him other-worldly strength and explosiveness every single time he fights.


His slams and eplosiveness are VER VERY similar to Bones Jones so you presumably think Jones is on the juice too? No?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

John8204 said:


> As a co-maineventer he's getting tested


Overeem got tested a lot too. Only the stupid fighters get caught.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> Why? Could you please elaborate?
> 
> Thank you.


It's not just the Chael Sonnen esque-bacne and the noticeable difference in physique, but this kid is showing strength and explosiveness that was nowhere near what he's showed in the past and all at way too quick of a pace.

Hell, at least with GSP, the dude always was a freak athletic, so it wasn't really surprising....Rory has been fighting and athletically he's always been very average...hence his nickname "The Waterboy", now all of a sudden he's suplexing dudes, blowing through people with takedowns and blowing through their guards launching bombs from full guard with world class base and posture and strength.

None of what I've seen from Macdonald has been skill development, like we saw with Jon Jones.. he's just suddenly become a monster athlete in about 2 years.


I see why he suddenly became "Ares" the God of War, but I wonder if "Ares" is also the name of the designer steroid he's injecting.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Negativity? A dude beats Che Mills and apparently he's a future champion.
> 
> 
> But actually now I agree, he actually could be. Because *whatever he's putting into his body*


Food.



Roflcopter said:


> seems to be giving him *other-worldly strength and explosiveness* every single time he fights.


Maybe he's a Super Saiyan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> He might not be a top ten guy what he does to these guys that is a barometer for his eliteness. Mike Pyle, Che Mills, Nate Diaz, and Jordon Mein are not cans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Until he gets randomly tested like Overeem...it doesn't mean much.


Seriously, I haven't seen this kind of athletic gains out of nowhere since well....Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Steroids improve posture, do they?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Until he gets randomly tested like Overeem...it doesn't mean much.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I haven't seen this kind of athletic gains out of nowhere since well....Chael Sonnen.


We don't know if he's been randomly tested or not, but if you think it's about "gains" 13 wins 12 finishes that's not "gains" that's power, ability, skill, and youth.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> His slams and eplosiveness are VER VERY similar to Bones Jones so you presumably think Jones is on the juice too? No?


No...I mean don't get me wrong, I wouldn't be SURPRISED, but Jones has ALWAYS been a special athlete. He came into the UFC suplexing dudes and throwing flying elbows.

The thing about Jones is he's actually fights LESS explosive than he did when he came into the UFC. He's developed his skills and uses his gifts to fight more tactically.

Rory gets faster, stronger and more explosive every single fight.

That's not normal...at all.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Steroids improve posture, do they?


No but increased strength does, so yes, indirectly.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> It's not just the Chael Sonnen esque-bacne and the noticeable difference in physique, but this kid is showing strength and explosiveness that was nowhere near what he's showed in the past and all at way too quick of a pace.
> 
> Hell, at least with GSP, the dude always was a freak athletic, so it wasn't really surprising....Rory has been fighting and athletically he's always been very average...hence his nickname "The Waterboy", now all of a sudden he's suplexing dudes, blowing through people with takedowns and blowing through their guards launching bombs from full guard with world class base and posture and strength.
> 
> ...


You know he's fighting professionally since he was 16, right?
And training for more than that.

What you're saying is just pure speculation and a failure in explaining something you don't understand right now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He's on steroids because he's improving. Gotcha.

Granted, no one really knows who's on what in this sport.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course I know that, I've also seen a ton of his fights. What does that have to do with my point?

Rory, to me, technique wise looks extremely similar to the same dude that fought Guymon...except now his punches are coming extremely fast and powerful, his strength is through the roof, and he can blow through dudes on his takedowns.

Not saying his technique HASNT improved...but as already said, this dude has been training since what...14? He's hardly the unpolished specimen Jones was fighting in the UFC like 8 months after he first stepped into the gym. 

His improvements have been mostly physical, at least to my eyes...which I find odd.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Also bacne is not a valid argument... the guy is 22... 50% of 22 year olds have spoty backs!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> No...I mean don't get me wrong, I wouldn't be SURPRISED, but Jones has ALWAYS been a special athlete. He came into the UFC suplexing dudes and throwing flying elbows.
> 
> The thing about Jones is he's actually fights LESS explosive than he did when he came into the UFC. He's developed his skills and uses his gifts to fight more tactically.
> 
> ...


Isn't he like 22. At that age, he has a long way to go so I would disagree with your assessment. GSP can groom him and stay the f away. JK


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

ROFL steroids? he is 22, this is the age where your physical speed and strength and reflexes go through the roof.. most human males don't actually peak until about 25..

to all you "MEN" have you never compared your strength to guys who are 18 -21 years old? most are surprisingly weak even if they are physically and muscularly bigger than you. 

i remember going to a party with my little brother at 22 when the varsity football team started getting drunk and wrestling and calling people out for arm wrestling competitions... my 16year old brother who for some reason thinks im a god among men starts telling these guys that his big bro would whoop all of them... im only 5'8" 170lbs and i didnt lose until about my tenth go at it when fatigue started to kick in... it was astonishing how these dudes with double my muscle mass had no power... only thing i can attribute this phenomenon to is that they are still just big children and haven't peaked/hardened/become men yet.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This kid has man strength already at 22...what the hell. BTW: His nickname should be "serial killer." That empty stare says it all...he's got dark thoughts running through his mind. Reminded me of Crocop in his hey days. He just wants to hurt people. He dispatched a pretty deadly opponent in Che. 

One of the few times I've seen GSP corner a fighter.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brutal performance, and like Rogan said, Mills is good. I like the way Rory fights a lot.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Rory MacDonald is a stud. What a fight. He made Mills look like nothing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mills had absolutely nothing at all for Rory on the ground. Rory looked strong and really good at controlling. Awesome performance as usual. Can't wait for him to move on up and face off with stiffer competition.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I sais it the first time I saw him fight Condit...This dude will be Champ...

The way ne just destroys people...Diaz, Pyle, Mills.. Please give hime anyone!!!! He will smash them other GSP..Since they won't fight...:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> This kid has man strength already at 22...what the hell. BTW: His nickname should be "serial killer." That empty stare says it all...he's got dark thoughts running through his mind. Reminded me of Crocop in his hey days. He just wants to hurt people. He dispatched a pretty deadly opponent in Che.
> 
> One of the few times I've seen GSP corner a fighter.


What the hell indeed....


----------

